# Common GTO problems?



## 5mgelt1ls2 (Apr 20, 2013)

What's up, everyone? The current owner of an older 80's Supra and 90's Camaro. Looking to buy this 2006 GTO I saw at car max. Has 70k miles and I'm scheduled for a test drive Sunday.

Just wondering if I can get some pointers on what to look at in regard to problems.

How good is the car? Reliable? Anything I should know about these cars?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

If someone else has driven this car 70K how can we judge the car? A guy that takes care of these cars can get 200-300k without too much maintenance, other have beat the crap out of them for fewer miles and it will need lots of work.

Most common issues with fewer miles:

Wire harness can rub on metal support behind the glove box. Do a search for more information.

The fuel line could rub on the fuel rail cover near the driver's rear of the engine. Will burn the car to the ground if it does rub a hole in the line.

Radius Rod bushings should be replaced as OEM bushing was not the best.

The radiator tank will leak at some time

Battery drain issues if the car is stored for 2-3 weeks without running.

Rear spring sag causing improper tire wear.

Strut rub causing improper tire wear.

The leather on top of the rear seats gets hard if not treated, seams will split or separate.

Steering wheel spokes will delaminate and look bad.

Head Liner could sag if it's a southern state car.


Have fun with your search.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There seems to be an epidemic of newbees coming on here and asking the same questions over and over and over.

There is a SEARCH ENGINE on this forum that will answer every concern people have.... USE IT. After answering the same questions over the past 8 years it gets really really old. 

This is like the 3rd or 4th same question in the past 2 weeks. 

The search engine is here for ALL to utilize.

Having said that ^^^^^^

My Opinion: It would be in anyone's best interest that is considering purchasing a new gen GTO to take someone with you that knows this car. MOST people posting issues on this car are 2-4th owners of this car that purchased it with issues caused by the previous owner(s). DO NOT take a salesman's word on this car, MOST are as ignorant on this car is one who is buying one with no clue on it. 

GET an extended warranty. You will more than likely be glad you did.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...remember 700Rocket's list are things that go bad on _*some*_ GTOs and not all...I have not experienced yet since buying mine new in 2007 but I have taken some preventative steps where I can to ensure I don't experience them...check the stickies...

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

700Rocket said:


> If someone else has driven this car 70K how can we judge the car. A guy that takes car of these cars can get 200-300k without to much maintaince, other have beat the crap out if them for less miles and it will need lots of work.
> 
> Most common issues with less miles:
> 
> ...


^^^^^^


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Parasetic battery drain issue is real and it really didn't matter what battery you had installed, it will drain it dead. Lots a post on the big board of guys having dead battery issues. The BCM has a built in timer that was set wrong from the factory and my car would not shut down when the key was pulled. If I started the car every 2-3 day I was fine. If i let it sit for winter storage 2-3 week the battery would be dead. I found that one key item was the radio and amp so I would pull the fuse for them. The next spring I took the car to the dealer and asked them to change the setting, it was at 300 minutes and now it has been set to 10 minutes and the car will shut down. No issues with the battery now.


----------



## peter.weedy (Apr 22, 2013)

the tire wear due to the sag is real but can be rectified. I also had battery drain issues, corrosion at the terminals may have exacerbated mine though.


----------



## Flying Monkey (Apr 10, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There seems to be an epidemic of newbees coming on here and asking the same questions over and over and over.
> 
> There is a SEARCH ENGINE on this forum that will answer every concern people have.... USE IT. After answering the same questions over the past 8 years it gets really really old.
> 
> ...


lol that is why I dont have many posts....I spend most my time on here searching and reading.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Red Beard Edited version:


GTO JUDGE said:


> Originally Posted by 700Rocket
> 
> Most common issues with less miles:
> Wire harness can rub on metal support behind glove box. Do a search for more information.
> ...





700Rocket said:


> Parasetic battery drain issue is real and it really didn't matter what battery you had installed, it will drain it dead. Lots a post on the big board of guys having dead battery issues. The BCM has a built in timer that was set wrong from the factory and my car would not shut down when the key was pulled. If I started the car every 2-3 day I was fine. If i let it sit for winter storage 2-3 week the battery would be dead. I found that one key item was the radio and amp so I would pull the fuse for them. The next spring I took the car to the dealer and asked them to change the setting, it was at 300 minutes and now it has been set to 10 minutes and the car will shut down. No issues with the battery now.


Thanks for the above info!!!


----------

